# Canadiana



## EmuJenkins (Jun 24, 2005)

For any Canucks out there, what do you think the classic Canadian novel is? It's tough to choose with a nation that is so young. I actually can't think of an old classic that is good...
Some old books include:

Susanna Moodie- Roughing it in the Bush (a tedious first hand account from the view of a pioneer woman)

Ralph Conner- The Man from Glengarry (know nothing about)

Ernest Buckler- The Mountain an the Valley (a young writer who searches for a story idea)

Mordecai Richler- The Apprenticeship of Duddy Kravitz (not old, but so Canadian)

Stephen Leacock- Sunshine Sketches of a Small Town (represents the Canadian people nicely, humourous)

Charles G.D. Roberts- The Last Barrier (He's called the Father of Can. Lit, but I can't think of one solid title he has.)

Any choices? Other options? Canadians? UnCanadians who read CanLit?


----------



## WordBeast (Jun 24, 2005)

I would add to that list:

2 books by Hugh MacLennan--_Two Solitudes_, the definitive novel about the divisions between English and French Canada---and _Barometer Rising_, the true story about the greatest man-made explosion in history before Hiroshima, the Halifax explosion of 1917.

I don't know if they fall into the category of classic, but I would also include Margaret Atwood's _The Handmaid's Tale_ and _Alias Grace_.


----------



## EmuJenkins (Jun 25, 2005)

How could I forget Hugh... I'd say that Atwood is pretty much considered a classical Canadian author, is she stopped writing...


----------



## strangedaze (Jul 12, 2005)

Bwa? Please don't tell me we've forgotten about Sinclair Ross, about whom a  heralded biography has recently been written! 

And I suppose we could put our friend Mordecai Richler in the 'classic Canadiana' deprtment, since he did bite the big one and because Canada's not that old. 

Oh, and Margaret Laurence.


----------



## EmuJenkins (Jul 13, 2005)

Damn, I forgot Pierre Berton... he's one of the most important. 
Also, Leonard Cohen soon enough (part of the Montreal Jewish Mafia).


----------



## strangedaze (Jul 13, 2005)

Despite lewdness, I could never get a handle on Lenny's fiction. Tried my hand at Beautiful Losers earlier this year but found it wrought with too much abstraction for my tastes.

Who's Pierre Berton?

What about Hubert Aquin?


----------



## kintaris (Jul 13, 2005)

I think we should have an Organised Canadians of the World group in the Lounge as well - because you seem to be around everywhere and i for one know so little about your country.

I'm off to find some CanLit...sounds like a questionable light beer...

kintaris


----------



## valeca (Jul 13, 2005)

W. O. Mitchell -_Who Has Seen the Wind_ (1947)

And yes, we Canadians are everywhere.  We're quietly taking over.


----------



## kintaris (Jul 13, 2005)

Ah well, we Brits had a good run. Canada sounds nice and it doesn't get bombed so much. Feel free to continue your peaceful domination.

kintaris


----------



## Viper9 (Jul 14, 2005)

Pierre Berton is tops for nonfiction, no doubt.  He writes the most engrossing histories ever (his book on the great depression is my fave).

For nonfiction, I'd have to go with Mordecai Richler, whose Solomon Gursky Was Here has some of the richest characters in all of literature.


----------



## strangedaze (Jul 14, 2005)

Mike, have you been drinking again?  I could swear that Solomon Gurksy is *fiction*.

Sigh.


----------



## Viper9 (Jul 14, 2005)

Um.  Yeah.

glug, glug . . .


----------



## Jonesy (Jul 17, 2005)

Yup Canadians are taking over. I actually live around the corner from Atwood, and well I don't like her very much. She is kinda stuck up, or I guess she could also just be very private...na shes stuck up.


----------



## strangedaze (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm still a fan


----------



## EmuJenkins (Jul 22, 2005)

Nobody's mentioned Gabrielle Roy. I think the Tin Flute is definately on the list. Maybe some Robertson Davies... I think strangedayz may have said that. 

The other big Canadian post is Oh Canada! in the debate or lounge... cant remember which. Im sure most of you have already been.


----------



## TsuTseQ (Aug 3, 2005)

What about Wacousta, supposedly the first Canadian novel? If it was good enough for Canlit, it's good enough for... not it's not. It's awful and noone should ever read it.

What about Farley Mowat?


----------

